# Cookie Business



## emzz08 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I just launched a crowd funding project on pozible for my organic cookie mix jars. 

Just wondering has anyone had any success with crowd funding? 

please check out my project just search for The Sweet Jars Co. on the pozible website 
you don't need to donate (doesn't hurt though) maybe share the page with some friends? (or 100) 

Thanks for the help guys, and if anyone has had any experience in this id love to hear about it 

em


----------



## My private room (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok will search for it


----------

